# Knock your socks off petit fours???



## ecolee01 (May 11, 2007)

I need three extra special , Knock your socks off petit fours for a dinner in September. Any help? And keep it simple please, I HATE making petit fours!!!


----------



## jerry i h (Aug 11, 2008)

Old French Chef Rule of Thumb: 'if you do not like doing it, you will never be good at it or make good results' (OK, I just made it up).

The essence of really good petit fours is someone who genuinely enjoys doing it and will, without concious thought, go the extra mile to make it good no matter what anyone says or may suggest. I say this as someone who has made more than my share, both personally and professionally. 

If you wish to make knock-your-socks-off petit fours, you have to be someone who loves petit fours at least as strong as knock-your-socks-off. Personally, I find them much more trouble than they are worth or worth worrying about. Sadly, there is no magic bullet that will impress. 

I would like to turn your question on its head: why do you need them? Will not a truly remarkable champagne or rose do? How about antojitos? How about tapas? How about sushi? Are these a dessert substitute, or appetizers? Are there any alternatives? Is your choice of 'petit fours' cast in concrete by a customer or chef? Are they part of a tasting menu or tasting buffet? Is it part of a demonstration or food educational event?


----------



## ecolee01 (May 11, 2007)

this is a dessert substitute, cast in stone by my Exec. Chef. He is practicing for a competition coming up in October and he really wants to impress the people attending the function. Why? because they help pay for his trip to Budapest to compete. What a pain in my ***. Thanks for your reply.


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

What are you looking for? 
Sec
Demi Sec
Glace
Dipped Furits
?

Choux paste items are very versitile dipped in caramel and toffee dust filled with orange cream etc....

Frangipne cakes with fruit and glaze.

Tri color chocolate cups filled with a flourless chocolate cake, frozen foam of vanilla bean cream and compote of sour cherry topping and stick of caramel or chocolate or candied angelica.
(do you have access to a blast freezer or anti-griddle?)


----------



## ecolee01 (May 11, 2007)

I like the choux paste dipped in caramel idea. I would like to do frangipan, but the chef will not buy almond paste. I do not have a blast freezer. he expects me to produce these things without purchasing any "specialty" bakery items. Thanks for the tips. :bounce::beer:


----------



## jerry i h (Aug 11, 2008)

Awww, man . 
If this is a demo of his skills, why are you, the flunky, suppose to come up with ideas? That is HIS task, not yours. Yours is only to faithfully execute HIS ideas. 
Humbly suggest you seek out a better mentor. He should be teaching YOU what sort of things are good in this event.
Nevertheless, check out 'Sweet Miniatures' by Flo Braker. There, grasshopper, you will find the answers to all your questions {hey, is my tea ready yet or what?}.


----------



## ecolee01 (May 11, 2007)

Your reply made me laugh out loud and I really needed that today! Thanks! The Exec Chef came up with his own menu for app, entree and etc. Although he is expecting me to execute his cheese course. I have it written down at work, something about a cheese flan, and a cheese tart, can't remember exactly (maybe I am subconsciously blocking it out?) . Anyway, thanks for the tips.


----------

